# HauntX Trade Show is back! May 9-11 2014 - Reno



## ScaryTinker (Apr 24, 2008)

*The HauntX Haunter's retreat and tradeshow is back from the dead and better than ever!
*
HauntX is a haunter’s retreat for Halloween lovers, pro haunters, and home haunters. Join us May 9th for a Halloween trade show that is a little bit different… Education, tradeshow, friends, and fun.

Venue – Circus Circus Reno – Rooms at great rates - $45/$65 per night. Free shuttle from the airport.



*HauntX in a Nutshell*

Thursday 5/8/2104 – Advanced education classes / Pre-show warm-up party 

Friday 5/9/2014 – Trade show / Workshops / Seminars / Paranormal tour – BBQ - Pub crawl & scavenger hunt

Saturday 5/10/2014 - Trade show / Prop wars / Workshops / Seminars / Circus of the Damned Masquerade Ball

Sunday 5/11/2014 - Trade show / Workshops / Seminars /‘Grave’yard sale & swap meet / Wind down pizza & beer movie night


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like a blast. This is the only event that I've seen that is within easy driving distance. As long as the price is reasonable I'd love to attend.


----------

